# Anyone find out they were pregnant *without* sore breasts?



## dianna11

I have had some strange pregnancy symptoms this month, and I have been joking all month that _"If my boobs were sore, I would think I was pregnant"_ My boobs hurt before I found out I was pregnant the first time.

..and now I'm a couple of days late







:

I have decided that if AF still isn't here by the end of the weekend, I will test, but for now, I just keep telling myself that "pfft - your boobs aren't sore, there's nothing to worry about" but then I realize they may have just been numbed by nursing my daughter for 18 months 

so have any of you found out you were pregnant without sore boobs?


----------



## risen_joy

Yep! I never had sore boobs with my dc as a tip off. Best of luck - this might be it!!


----------



## trmpetplaya

I haven't had sore boobs this time until the past week when my milk dried up (I'm still nursing) and I'm 22 weeks along as of tomorrow







: I don't remember having sore boobs with dd until my 2nd trimester either...

love and peace.


----------



## MotheringMe

I couldn't stop crying. I mean, you would have thought that someone had just died. I got sore breasts soon after, but it was the inconsolable weeping that tipped me off and made me test. It made for some rather embarrassing commutes on the subway (although I always got offered a seat when I cried like that!







)


----------



## Marvelleaux

No sore boobs for me until I way past the BFP.


----------



## AlbertaJes

Never had sore boobs here.


----------



## dianna11

Thanks ladies! I have had that unusual crackling/cramping/zapping feeling in my uterus area and my last period was a week early, very strange and very short. I have also had INSATIABLE hunger - which is very unusual for me.

I just haven't had any breast-related symptoms - they are still two flat little pancakes - not the least bit sore or swollen.

Hmm, it will be interesting to see though...

...keep the stories coming!!!


----------



## crysmomofthree

I didn't get sore boobs until just a couple weeks ago (i'm 29 weeks now) same as a pp my boobs weren't sore until my milk dried up


----------



## mahogny

Mine were incredibly sore during my first pregnancy (I couldn't even hug my husband too tight!) and the second time around they didn't even tingle.


----------



## stacey2061

i didn't have any symptoms and was completely surprised when i found out.


----------



## ~Demeter~

Actually because my boobs weren't sore and the lack of "monthly" growth tipped me off. I think when I finally observed that and the took stock of my other symps was when I decided it might be time to test. I found out when I was all of 3 and a half weeks pregnant. Good luck.. hope you have the outcome you desire!


----------



## Momma Aimee

in 9 months of first pregancy i NEVER had boob pain or discomfort...........

so YES

But -- my back aches now, as it did with T's PG soooooooooo I am HOPEING for a pos this weekend.................


----------



## CrazyCatLady

My boobs never hurt, got tender, or even bigger during my second pregnancy.


----------



## wendyland

I don't remember any pain with my first two pregnancies. I did have it with this one and with my miscarriage last year. I knew I was pregnant this time because my dreams were so vivid, and I was remembering them.


----------



## megviolet

My boobs didn't hurt at all until near the end of first trimester.


----------



## trmpetplaya

I forgot to mention that it was my weird food cravings that tipped us off with dd... this time I had implantation spotting/cramping (that was recognizable because I'd had it before) and so I tested...

love and peace.


----------



## engineer_mom

other than regular PMS-like feelings, nope.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters

I don't remember getting sore boobs with any of my pregnancies mamybe a little near the end but appart from that none it was after they were born when my milk came and when i got engorged they got sore


----------



## Amiesmama

I didn't have sore boobs this time around, maybe b/c I am still nursing? My daughter is 16 months....


----------



## Alohamelly

With this current pregnancy, I didn't have them at first because I tested so early I hadn't had any pregnancy symptoms yet. The symptoms didn't hit me until about 5-6 weeks along.


----------



## phathui5

Me.


----------



## Blucactus

big and sore with my first pregnancy, they were out of control. even before i got my BFP.
this pregnancy (8.5 wks in) nuthin. they are just sitting there watching the world go by.
good luck!


----------



## kerilynn

I just started feeling sore and I am 8 weeks


----------



## Sunflower223

yep. I had sore boobs my first two pregnancy's before I could pass a test, but this time around nothing in the boob department until seven or eight weeks and even then it was mild..I didn't believe i was pregnant bc of the missing boob pain.


----------



## Frisbee

My tip-off that I might have been pregnant is that my boobs weren't sore a week before AF like they usually are. And I was insatiably hungry, just like you describe.

I'm 5 wks now and they are starting to get a little sore but not too bad...similar to my monthly symptoms.


----------



## ReadyTobeMommy

Thank you for posting this, it is giving me hope! I was pregnant about 3 months ago and lost the baby. The doctors say I am good to go and everything looks perfect, so I am okay to try again. When I found out I was pregnant that time, it was actually the sore boobs and weird cramping that tipped me off. This month, I have all these weird strange symptoms that I had before EXCEPT the sore breasts and nipples. I have the strange cramping, the nausea, vivid dreams, hot flashes, and small other things. I love reading the comments and hearing it is possible. I have 6 more days until my period is due. PRAYING for good news. I want that BFP.


----------



## michelleepotter

This is my 8th pregnancy, and I've *never* had sore boobs. It's not a thing for me.


----------



## Redmom

I'm 6 weeks p/g with # 2 and don't have sore breasts - not many symptoms other than tiredness and funny taste in my mouth.

With p/g # 1 I did have sore breasts, but I also had sore breasts just before my period - and when my period returned a few months back I never had sore breasts. I'm bf my toddler so maybe this impacts the hormones??


----------



## Chloe'sMama

I did have sore breasts with DD1 but not DD2 and DS because I was nursing the toddler. It is a plus for sure!


----------



## erigeron

I never had them. This thread is like 6 years old. I wonder if the OP really was pregnant.


----------



## Jazzy17

I Haven't been to a doctor or took a test but we think I might be 6 weeks pregnant.... I have only been a little nauseated when smelling some stuff but I have thrown up and I don't have sore breasts.. And I feel really hungry but when I eat i can only eat a little then I feel like I'm stuffed and just ate a cow... I also pee a lot like more than 7 times a day.... I have been extremely tiered and cranky sometimes... What do u girls think... I've never had children so I don't know


----------



## Ramanie

Jazzy17 said:


> I Haven't been to a doctor or took a test but we think I might be 6 weeks pregnant.... I have only been a little nauseated when smelling some stuff but I have thrown up and I don't have sore breasts.. And I feel really hungry but when I eat i can only eat a little then I feel like I'm stuffed and just ate a cow... I also pee a lot like more than 7 times a day.... I have been extremely tiered and cranky sometimes... What do u girls think... I've never had children so I don't know


Hi Jazzy17,
Seem like you are pregnant. Hope so. In each pregnant mum the symptoms can be different. Also it is great that you have joined a forum. You can receive a lot of support from these forums. All the very best. :thumb


----------



## Yaliina

Looks like you've gotten some answers. Just wanted to chime in with ME! I don't get sore breasts usually until the end of the 1st trimester, and then it goes away.


----------



## violetmoon

i'm 13 weeks, 5 days along and haven't really had breast soreness at all--they are getting HUGE though! especially the nipples. the things i noticed right away were: walking into the bathroom and almost throwing up because it smelled so bad in there and a buzzing, fuzzy, electric type feeling in my uterus. amazing how different all of our bodies are


----------



## Harmony96

I've never gotten sore breasts in five pregnancies.


----------

